# Injured leg



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

One of my ferels that live in down spout next door is holding her leg up and struggles to put weight on it. I don't see string etc and her foot is not balled up. I feed them commercial Pidgeon food and provide fresh water access. Even though they are tame around me I dont think she would let me pick her up so I could look at it closer. What is the best way to aporoach to actually pick up a wild pidgie. I hope it's not broken, where I feed them is a large tub with low sides on my deck so I watch them from the window. The leg is not deformed, no obvious signs of a break. Just don't know what to do to help her


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You will need to catch her. Can you get hold of a large fishing net? Sprinkle out food for her and then keep the net above her and just quickly lower on top of her while she is eating.

It's possible that there are string or even human hair tied up in that foot. If the foot is swollen, it will be difficult to notice this from a distance.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

Marina B said:


> You will need to catch her. Can you get hold of a large fishing net? Sprinkle out food for her and then keep the net above her and just quickly lower on top of her while she is eating.
> 
> It's possible that there are string or even human hair tied up in that foot. If the foot is swollen, it will be difficult to notice this from a distance.



Thanks for the response. I can buy one, will have to.take her to the vet if there is nothing around her leg. If I take her to the vet and she is there a little while will her mate accept her back or will he move on quickly?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I guess he will eventually move on. Can't see why he should be left at the vet (always scared they will euthanize). If you can find out from the vet what is wrong, then rather treat at home.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

Marina B said:


> I guess he will eventually move on. Can't see why he should be left at the vet (always scared they will euthanize). If you can find out from the vet what is wrong, then rather treat at home.


Thanks, no didn't mean that I meant if it's not string have vet diagnose and treat. If it's a fracture etc...i don't know but I would never abandon her at the vet. Anyway, ordered fish net from Amazon delivering today. Been gone since Tuesday, wife had partial knee replacement been at hospital. Hopefully miracle happens and we see improvement on Pidgie when I see her next.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Hope you will be able to catch her and figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

Marina B said:


> Hope you will be able to catch her and figure out what is wrong.


Came home from hospital, saw her and leg seemed 80% better she was walking on it. Maybe another pigeon bit her, we get 10 or so in that tub sometimes. Gonna watch just to make sure that was indeed her. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear she is better. Thank you for caring about her.


----------

